
From Software Engineer to Product Manager. How I Failed Big Time - doomhammer
https://theascent.pub/the-project-i-sank-taught-me-about-customer-relations-and-product-management-9ba15ce0b607
======
just_myles
I feel the author, I do. I went through the same thing and ended up walking
away having learned a valuable lesson about project and product management...
To never do it again :)

